

Show HN: Latest side project, a poetry app that suggests rhymes as you type - monkey_slap
http://poetreatapp.com/

======
monkey_slap
Hey everyone, creator here. This app has been a huge learning opportunity as
far as app design and marketing goes. The app is fairly straightforward, but I
spent far more time writing releases and emails, as well as examining and
critiquing each different UI. I'm planning on writing a report in two weeks on
the success or failure of my efforts, with detailed metrics on conversions,
retention, and sales.

I'd love to answer any questions or address any feedback you might have.

~~~
jvzr
Looks awesome, it's well explained on the site, the icon is gorgeous (though
it instantly reminded me of Procreate --- might want to check that), the UI is
sufficiently "next-generation" (part flat + part iOS 6 = iOS 7?).

However I don't understand the rhyme drag&drop interface. Is it a mere
reminder of how poetry & rhymes work? Or is it supposed to reorganize my
verses at the same time (cause it doesn't)?

~~~
monkey_slap
The drag/drop part is just supposed to change the rhyme suggestions. So if you
you're doing AABB and on line #4, it finds the last word in line #3 and rhymes
with that. However if you changed to ABAB line #4 suggestions will now look at
line #2. I had a really hard time figuring out a good way to explain that, in
the UI, description, and landing page. Agreed its a little confusing. Any
suggestions on how to improve that?

~~~
jvzr
Oh right, I just dismissed the suggestions bar altogether as I wasn't
composing a poem in English... Well then I think it makes sense as is.

